# Proper Whey Protein



## Oenomaus (May 17, 2013)

For the past 6 months I've been taking Isoflex Why Isolate by All Max. Roughly the supplement facts are

Calories: 115
Total Fat: 0g
Cholesterol: 0mg 
Sodium: 65mg
Potassium: 140mg
Total Carbs: 1g
Fiber: 0
Sugars:0
Protein:27g

I've been able to drink this isolate with water in all 3 of the five drum flavors. Mixes great & tastes delicious. Then a few days ago, I was introduced what appears to be a veteran meat head at my gym. He informed me that he owns a sports nutrition store in the city and asks about my protein. I tell him about the All Max product I'm using and he proceeds to tell me that their actual protein content is low due to "amino spiking". I've been trying my due diligence on the internet but haven't found munch information to confirm or deny his story. I like the protein but don't want to continue to purchase inferior product. If it is true, are there any good whey proteins anyone would recommend? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Georgia (May 17, 2013)

Broscience until he can give you proof of studies on that particular product. I call total bullshit.


----------



## Jada (May 17, 2013)

I'm using syntha 6 and I like it


----------



## grind4it (May 17, 2013)

Georgia used the term "broscience" IMO, this sums up the entire Supplment industry. For the most part, the third party testing I see is from fly by night labs. The reality is this is a unregulated miltibilloion dollar industry and at this point it is balanced with the Honor system. My experiance in life has been, the honor system works in business up to about $100K anything more than that and some desperate or unethical asshole will come along and screw everybody to get his greedy dick beaters on the $100K.

I know that we all want to believe that the nutritional labels are accurate....the truth is these label are produced, purchased and applied by the people that benift from the sell of these products with no one checking the acuraccy. I suggest that you keep this in mind before making purchases.

Just my two cents.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 17, 2013)

There was some lab testing by a consumer group, might have been consumer reports... They found that the protein content of a lot of the top powders were much lower than the label claimed.

This is why I like actual whole muscle meat. I know what I'm eating.  Other than that, if I'm going to use supplements, I like small company products.  They're trying to build a name and reputation and don't fuck around.


----------



## Oenomaus (May 17, 2013)

Jada said:


> I'm using syntha 6 and I like it



Never heard of it, who makes it & where can I look it up?


----------



## Oenomaus (May 17, 2013)

grind4it said:


> Georgia used the term "broscience" IMO, this sums up the entire Supplment industry. For the most part, the third party testing I see is from fly by night labs. The reality is this is a unregulated miltibilloion dollar industry and at this point it is balanced with the Honor system. My experiance in life has been, the honor system works in business up to about $100K anything more than that and some desperate or unethical asshole will come along and screw everybody to get his greedy dick beaters on the $100K.
> 
> I know that we all want to believe that the nutritional labels are accurate....the truth is these label are produced, purchased and applied by the people that benift from the sell of these products with no one checking the acuraccy. I suggest that you keep this in mind before making purchases.
> 
> Just my two cents.



What's your post work out protein of choice? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## AlphaD (May 17, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> There was some lab testing by a consumer group, might have been consumer reports... They found that the protein content of a lot of the top powders were much lower than the label claimed.




^^^^  Yeah consumer reports also hit on the poison they put in certain powders.



Poisonous Proteins

In July, Consumer Reports magazine tested 15 protein powders for levels of 4 heavy metals:
1.	Lead
2.	Arsenic
3.	Mercury
4.	Cadmium
At certain levels, these heavy metals can be poisonous.
The worst thing is that they will accumulate over time so if you continue to use these products, you’ll accumulate more and more poisons in your system and they may reach a level that causes negative health effects.
What are these brands and what are the levels of these poisons?
Check out this chart first then I’ll explain more below:








First of all, notice that these are all based on 3 servings, not 1 serving.
So if you’re doing 1 serving a day, then you’ll be well below the daily limits for all of these brands.
But remember, these heavy metals accumulate, so ideally you want NONE!
Here are the daily limits for each metal:
•	Arsenic – 15 ug
•	Cadmium – 5 ug
•	Lead – 10 ug
•	Mercury – 15 ug
Amounts exceeding these levels are in BOLD in the chart.
By looking at the chart, we can see that the EAS Myoplex Shake and Muscle Milk products are the worst.
So I’d avoid these things at all costs.
And there are so many alternatives that there’s no reason at all to use these products.


----------



## Oenomaus (May 17, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> There was some lab testing by a consumer group, might have been consumer reports... They found that the protein content of a lot of the top powders were much lower than the label claimed.
> 
> This is why I like actual whole muscle meat. I know what I'm eating.  Other than that, if I'm going to use supplements, I like small company products.  They're trying to build a name and reputation and don't fuck around.



The guy that bashed Allmax recommended Dymatize Iso 100. I've never heard anything about it, good or bad. Any experience with it?


----------



## Oenomaus (May 17, 2013)

This is the kind of stuff I'm looking for, also hoping to hear what other people are using. Word of mouth is a mother with supplements & we have some of the most knowledgeable people around on SI. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Jada (May 17, 2013)

Oenomaus said:


> Never heard of it, who makes it & where can I look it up?



It's made by bsn, isopure is another good protien if u want low carbs and low calories , pretty high in protien.


----------



## grind4it (May 17, 2013)

Currently, 1-1/2 scoops of ON Iso Whey followed 1 hour later by 8oz of chicken and 1 cup of brown rice. I was big on Intek for a few years. I'm now on Optium Nutrition. The only reason I use them is because I have seen the test results POB mentioned above (at least i think they are the same) and this product was rated the highest (90% of advertised protein). Some of the brands tested had less than 10% of advertised.

I'm not a big supplment guy. My pre workout is one cup of coffee. When you start really getting down to the nut cutting on these snake oils there is very little to them. Pre workouts are a prime example. Give it a image, come up with a exotic ingredient along with the tried and true and put Cutlers face on it. Bam! You're in business. I also see a tremendous amount of repackaging and cross branding schemes in that industry.




Oenomaus said:


> What's your post work out protein of choice? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## motark (May 17, 2013)

I get the gold standard whey that ON makes, tastes great.


----------



## BONEBREAKING (May 18, 2013)

thanks for this thread. I hadn't tried Optium Nutrition so I ordered some to check it out.


----------



## chicken wing (May 19, 2013)

tf supplements
good stuff





Oenomaus said:


> Never heard of it, who makes it & where can I look it up?


----------

